# Skip Shift Eliminator



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

As some of you may know, i'm kinda new to the GTO. I just got it three weeks ago. Got the Daytime Running Lights disconnected, now I need to get a Skip Shift Eliminator for it. It's very frustrating going to 2nd gear and it's not there! God forbid some Honda punk pulls up next to me and we race and i blow the shift! Any and all help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

SLP Performance 21008 - SLP Performance Skip Shift Eliminators - Application - SummitRacing.com heres a start


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a brand new one i'll let go for $25 shipped.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

If you get a predator you can scan codes, custom tune and profile the ECM including eliminating the skip shift, adjust rev limit, LTFT's, etc. best $300 bucks I ever spent on the car.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

646904GTO said:


> If you get a predator you can scan codes, custom tune and profile the ECM including eliminating the skip shift, adjust rev limit, LTFT's, etc. best $300 bucks I ever spent on the car.


 OR...... you can shift at 3k rpm.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you can just buy them on ebay for about $12 bucks. Usually ebay type stuff is second rate crap, but not in this case.

The skip shift eliminator has no electrical or mechanical parts to go bad. Every one is made the same with the same simple parts (pretty much just resistors and wires). The only place that a manufacturer can skip, in on the connectors but they all seem to have weather pack connectors so no worries there

With SLP, or anyone else, you are just paying for the name. This is one of those rare situations where the old "you get what you pay for" line isn't true


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> OR...... you can shift at 3k rpm.


+1 

Don't drive like Alice. The "feature" only comes on when:
• The engine coolant temperature is higher than 169°F (76°C),
• you are going 15 to 19 mph (24 to 31 km/h) and
• you are 21 percent throttle or less.
__________________

I drove my car for almost a year before I even had it raise it's head once. I've since tuned it out with HP Tuners but seriously, shifting out of 1st below 19 MPH?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> +1
> 
> Don't drive like Alice. The "feature" only comes on when:
> • The engine coolant temperature is higher than 169°F (76°C),
> ...


So you were driving like Alice?


----------

